# my oscars



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

here are my oscars in a 90 gallon tank. there's also a 10" pleco in there next to the log which you can sortof see with the black gravel. yeah, the gravel needs a vac...but i was in a hurry. hehe.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

they look nice man, i really like red oscars!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

NICE OSCARS DUDE


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

mauls said:


> they look nice man, i really like red oscars!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i think reds are my fav as well. nice fish and tank man.

J-Rod


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks guys, that albino was the size of my thumbnail in january. heh. he started life in a 29 gallon, then when he was 6" he went to the 90. so much personality, i swear if they ever died, i'd get two identical oscars. these things kick ass


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

O's are the stuff man.. more pics of them !


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ask and thou shall recieve








sorry for the front of the quarium, it was a little dirty. better pics on the way, my friend has a cannon digital rebel and he said i could use it...MUHAHAHAHA.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

woops....sorry for the piranha picture...lol.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice looking oscars. Especially the red ones are one of my personal favourites


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice tank and oscars


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

pimp oscars man


----------

